# West Galveston, Oct. 23, PM



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Fished east of the pass from 4pm-6pm today. The surf was big and rough but so were the bull reds. I caught a 40" and 44" red on cut mullet that I had castnetted in the bay. I didn't fish a bait rod much since I had the mullet but when I did whiting, croaker and hardheads were non-stop on fishbites and small pieces of shrimp.

I tried something new for taking fish pictures when I'm by myself. I took a 2" PVC cap and drilled a hole in it and inserted a 1/4"-24 screw. This screws onto the tripod mount on my camera and can be placed on a rod holder to take pictures. I took both of the attached pics using this.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Very nice, looks like your homemade camera stand worked great.


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

nice fish. did you wade out and cast your lines or use a kayak? if you waded out, how far out did you wade?


----------



## Matt L. (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice catches....I was actually in that same area this morning between 730am-11am and didn't have any luck at all. Guess I need to try the rising tide next time.


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

We are going to try our luck on crystal beach. Sitting at the ferry now. Going to try and find a spot to tear them up.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

230Ag said:


> nice fish. did you wade out and cast your lines or use a kayak? if you waded out, how far out did you wade?


I was casting. It was too rough for a kayak. I fished both the first and second gut. Both reds came from the second gut which required fighting the waves to get to. The whiting, croaker and hardheads were in the 1st gut.


----------



## JSimpson65 (Feb 20, 2012)

I really like the PVC cap camera mount idea. Congrats on the reds - I'm hoping to get out this weekend myself.


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Very nice!!


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Post a picture of the camera and stand. Nice fish.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Dead Wait said:


> Post a picture of the camera and stand. Nice fish.


Picture attached. It is made out of space age materials that will be difficult to obtain unless you live near a Home Depot, Lowes or Ace Hardware.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

That's good thinking. I got to try that myself. Greenie for you.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great idea for the PVC cap camera mount. Congrats on the Bull Reds,


----------

